# Microlip.. Check them out!!!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right I am going to plug a local group from Portadown called Microlip. these guys are knocking out some cracking tunes and I had the privilege to be contacted to detail cars for the music video. This is their first video and I can see big things happening, they are also starring in the up and coming Keith Lemon the Movie so watch out for them on there as well...

They get the OCD-ni seal of approval!! Below is a link to their Facebook page and on it is a link to the video... and watch out for a few of the up and coming details.

http://www.facebook.com/microlip


----------

